# S&W SW9VE 9mm opinions...



## Legendary70 (Mar 8, 2016)

Sup guys. I just bought this at a pawn shop yesterday. Was selling for $389.99. Talked them down t $300. I have researched on google and youtube. The majority of the articles, videos, forums ive been to give a great rating. i will be going to the range this weekend. Very excited. Some of yall know I will be picking up my WASR 10 this coming weekend also. What do yall here think of the 9mm? Thx.


----------



## Legendary70 (Mar 8, 2016)

any ideas on some reasonable priced mags?


----------



## sdh91 (Dec 12, 2015)

I own the 40 and have also shot the 9 mm. I really like the feel of the gun in my hand. If you have researched the SD9VE you have probably seen negative comments about the longer trigger pull. Personally, I like the longer pull as it requires a purposeful pull to fire. I have shot several brands of ammo through my 40 with no issues including Blazer aluminum. I think it is a great value and you will be really happy with it. The 9 has less recoil than the 40 so thats a plus.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I had the SIGMA in .40 S&W, but replaced it with this newer version.

I paid 346 + tax.


----------



## ginelmore (Mar 20, 2016)

Gunmagwarehouse.com has SD9VE(SD9) mag on sale right now for $23.99 for the 16rd mag shipping is $5.00


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I own the previous model, the SW9VE. It's not my daily carry but I do like the pistol. It's not nearly as bad a gun as some critics make it out to be, in fact, I find it enjoyable to shoot. My understanding is that SW9VE has an improved trigger system so that should make it more user friendly. It's not a premium pistol, but you didn't pay a premium price either. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## osbornk (Jan 31, 2015)

I've had my SD9VE for a little over a year and shot 600-800 rounds through it. It is accurate and dependable and I like it a lot. I bought mine new for $289.99 on sale and feel is it a very good value. Most people who have them are happy with them and they have been reliable for them also. Mine came with 2 16 round mags.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

The gun normally sells for $300. Don't buy it if you haven't already. The thing is very inaccurate compared to the S&W Shield which can be had for $340. I got rid of mine because you are looking at not hitting a pie plate at 15 yards.


----------



## Richard58 (Nov 24, 2016)

Iv got one and never had any problem out of it. The gun was designed so as to have a self defense trigger with about the same pull weight as a double action revolver. I still would not carry it Mexican as many do a revolver. Stainless slide, polymer frame, striker fired, high capacity double stack magazine in a popular caliber. This pistol has a excellent natural pointing angle which many have committed on. Reliable is the word I look for in any firearm whereas this one is just that. $300 bucks is the normal price in my area for a new one. I have seen them on sale new for as low as $265.00.


----------

